# Legion bomb lands with a blast



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Mom always told me I should pay closer attention. You see some time ago I got a request from a user named "Legion" to up their PM max. Unfortunately I could not do it without raising everyone on the boards...perhaps this is the payback!

As my mail lady showed up today, she left what is shown in the below picture. My wife called me at work and asked "who did you piss off". 

I have only opened one box, and the marks of something called the "Legion" were all over it. I offer out an advanced "*thank you*", as I have been, and will be traveling a bit. I'll open them up and post some additional photos over the next few days. Thanks again...

Paul


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

"HOLY SMOKES"!!!

Should take quite awhile to sort through all those packages! 

Nice target, Legion! :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Boooyaaa! That is gonna leave a mark!! 

Great hit, Legion! Well deserved!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

wtf, wow!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

When I got home today, my 5 year old son greeted me with:

"Dad, you get way to much mail!"

:ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

The Legion hit the Boss! The Legion hit the Boss! - :r :r 

:ss 


Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome Legion !

That is some great work .


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Goooood Gaaaaawwwwwddddddd!! What a hit!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow! Paul deserves it for putting up with all the crazy monkeys running around this place.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

enjoy Paul!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice work Legion!!! Looks like they :sl Paul good :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

RGD said:


> The Legion hit the Boss! The Legion hit the Boss! - :r :r
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


At least they did not hit him like this! Cigars are much better!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

hehehee... now there is someone deserving of a Legion hit...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

WTG Legion! Hit the most deserving of us all!


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice, bet you have a hell of a time puttin all those away!:tu


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Great target. Wow that is a major hit


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Excellent target, the legion picked a good one for this bombing session.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Definitely well deserved hit. Great job, Legion!! Enjoy, Paul.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

haa haa haa haa

BOOM!!!!!!

hehehehehe

You deserve it Chief!!!!!!!! Hope there's room in the humi.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WTF!! Nice Hit!! :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW! :dr Your gonna need another humidor to accomodate all that!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Good for you Paul!:r *


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! That's like Christmas morning!! Great hit and much deserved. Enjoy the smokes. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

i think i have a cooler around here somewhere...


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW...NICE. Good time to convince the wife on the walk-in.

Daniel


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Holy Smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet Hit!


Way to hit "Our Fearless Leader"!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

wow..... Dec. 25th-ish :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Legion leaves destruction everywhere they go!:tu


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice hit guys. Paul, you have much smoking to look forward to.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

DAMN great hit. Enjoy all the smokes :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nice hit, :bx


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

KABOOM!

Well aimed target guys. You deserve it Paul.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That there is a BIG one!! Did you have enough room set aside or are you doing the mad dash to Wallyworld's cooler emporium? :ss 

Great hit!!


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW what an amazing hit!!!! Sooo many did your heart stop when you saw that gorgeous pile of boxes? My jaw drop when I brought up that picture. Enjoy!!!

Way to drop the bomb "Legion"!!!


:ss :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Legion drops one on the boss, WTG! Enjoy and smoke them in good health Paul!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

DANG, with that kinda hit, you'd think the Legion should be sending you a new humidor as well!!! Well, enjoy it, you've definitely earned it for having to put up with all of us for all these years!! Great target, Legion, no one more deserving than Paul.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW, congrats.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

:r :r :r Guess I might have known about this one.. Great hit Legion!! Congrats Paul! You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I spent the first 4 innings of the Twins game unpacking and admiring the great hit. Here is a shot. Someone mentioned having room in my humidor...well, you can see the XL Ziploks...they will have to live in there until I can make room!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow! 

You must have been a bad boy :mn


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

that is crazy!
nice hit legion:tu


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Herf's at the big guys house this weekend!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a fraction of what you deserve for this thing we got here, but MAN that is another helluva hit from Legion. They certainly do not mess around.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

They picked a great target. Congrats Paul.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

:dr :dr
If That ain't a knockout punch I don't know what is... truly impressive, I guess the boss just got bombed back to the stone age, or cigar age... (insert something clever here ) there's only 1 way to put it WOW WOW WE WOW!
:bx


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now thats a hit! WHEW Paul congrats ole Fearless one! Legion is some bad MoFo's!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

those legion guys are crazy smackin da boss around like that....
great work guys:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

No better target than the one who started it all!! It's good to be the KING!!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow! Great job folks on a very deserving target! :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Hope they sent some crutches with that bomb. Nice hit!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice job hitting the boss, Legion!!!!!

Enjoy those smokes, Paul! :ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

wow what a hit.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

That .... is ..... CRAZY! Awesome uber-bomb:tu 
And from what I've seen in my few months here, you deserve it!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Daaaammmm it. :mn Looks like the legion is going for a new record, from the last few hits from them, there may still be some stragglers that haven't landed yet.


A great hit for the man that started it all, and maintains it even better.:tu


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Wow awesome hit Legion. Hope you enjoy all those sweet looking stogies, sir.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy Gamoley that's a lot of boxes!!  

The Legion took it right to the top...they could not have made a better choice of targets! :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow!! Great job Legion!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ooops missed this thread.....DAMN thats what you call Death By Bombing....nice hit guys :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

haha i guess there ant no way hiding around a bunch of crazy gorilla's. You never had a chance hehe.
enjoy the smokes, you deserve them-


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

riiiiiiiight, soooooo....that hit is four times the size of my entire collection. well done!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Its only Tuesday Paul,get ready for the ever present stragglers...:ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Legion couldn't have picked a better target! Ejoy the carnage Paul!! I'm sure there will be plenty of it!:ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

At work you would be called a brown noser but WTG


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Someone is going to need another Humi


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice Hit Legion. Way to humble the boss man. Maybe now u can get the day off or even an extended vacation (; RG bump 4Legion....


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

After a bomb like that,

As Eddie Murphy would say.... "Is that your lip over there?"


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

These really are impressive. :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OH CRAP!

This is BRUTAL!! WTG go guys!



ATL


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

That's abusive! WOW!

All these bombs wouldn't be possible without you, Paul.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

My God......that is unbelievable...I'm speechless


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Simply stated:
HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

:r You have been bombed to smithereens! Nice work Legion.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very cool! Enjoy Paul!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

WTG...You deserve it for giving us such a great site and keeping a bunch of crazy monkeys from monkeying around too much!! Looks like a monkey pile on!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that's a well deserved hit, hope the devistation wasn't to destructive...enjoy:ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn Paul, you deserve every single smoke! Thanks again! :tu


----------

